# Bearded Dragon games



## Worstie88 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm a complete newbie in every sense of the word, in a couple of months I will be getting my first very own bearded dragon! Having never had a pet before (I'm 23) I am seriously excited! My partner has owned various snakes and lizards before so with his help I am aiming to provide everything possible for a happy little dragon!

However, I have a question - it may sound a little silly and it might not even be possible to know but in my search around of anything to do with bearded dragons, I came across a video on Youtube showing a bearded dragon playing a game on an iphone (basically there were flies on the screen and the dragon was using his tongue to "splatter" the flies) and now I'm wondering - would this be something that the dragon would actually enjoy? because to me it must be a bit frustrating for them if they think they are getting some goodies but actually get nothing...

Some of you might have a giggle at the question and please, giggle away but whilst you do...please answer!

thanks 

Alice xx


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, :welcome: to the forums

The beardy in question would have been trying to eat the flies. Bearded Dragons are not inclined to have fun like humans or many other mammals are, but solely to survive and breed, and like you said, although amusing, it would be very frustrating for the dragon. They are also strongly attracted to movement, which is why the dragon on the video tried to eat the flies. 

The closest thing you can do for your new lucky dragon is to provide him or her with adequate space, an appropriate diet and correct temperature and UV. In other words, take your time researching (especially on ths forum, it's an excellent tool) and you wont be disapointed.:2thumb:

I hope you enjoy your beardy, they are fantastic animals to keep.: victory:
Bill


----------



## MaxHolman (Aug 5, 2011)

My bearded dragon once bit onto my headphones as i was leaning over to take their salad bowl out  be careful, anything moving can be seen as food to them


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Fun for the owner no doubt. Fun for the beardy? Highly doubtful. 

Unlike a lot of mammals, I don't think reptiles have a capacity for 'play' - regardless of what it looks like to us.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Our beardie has lunged for my wifes eyes, glittery nail varnish, necklaces, facial piercings, tobacco tin, lighters, etc. It has even tried to get in the vivs we keep our snakes in - not a good idea.
They are a great laugh but truely insane.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

one of mine loves to play noughts and crosses
trouble is she cheats and scratches crosses all over the paper


----------



## Worstie88 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for answering my kinda daft question!

Sounds like they can be cheeky little devils sometimes, will definitely have to remember to not paint my nails anything glittery!


----------



## Shinigamigaz (Oct 25, 2010)

*Bearded Dragon Care Guide*

Hi Alice, I've written a very detailed care guide for the overall care of bearded dragons ^_^ thought with you being a new owner of this species you might benefit from my years of research, hope you find it useful.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/828423-bearded-dragon-detailed-care-guide.html

Good luck with your new reptile =D,

Gary


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum hun, so much you can learn and so many opinions lol, give me a message if you need a friendly ear or have any questions 

Try the advice group in my sig hun too : victory:


----------



## andrewbradas (Mar 15, 2012)

ive read before that you can give them the cat balls with bells in to play with wonder if they enjoy it?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine would ignore it lol


----------

